

Python Anywhere - AndyKelley
http://www.pythonanywhere.com/

======
hjwp2
Hi, I'm a developer on PythonAnywhere. Just a quick message for anyone that's
interested to check it out - when you sign up for the beta, you'll get an
automated email from me, or one of the other developers, which asks a few
questions.

Basically we're just trying to start a conversation! Send us a cheery message,
and we'll zap you over an invitation sharpish.

------
fionabunny
Did anyone get a chance to try this out?

